# Bleeding in Early Pregnancy



## carolineholmes

Hi Peter

Sorry to bother you, but I have had a very frightening time of it lately, on Wednesday night I came home from work went to the toilet and alot of bright red blood came out, I was positive I had miscarried and my mum took me hysterically to the hospital, the hospital did an internal and advised the bleeding was clearing up and the cervix was still closed, and I had a scan in the morning and we seen the heartbeat and confirmed I was 6 weeks pregnant, they never gave me any reason for the bleeding though, I am still bleeding at times now not alot but I am still worried has I had a miscarriage in April. 

Do you know why I might be bleeding?
What are the chances of the pregnancy going ahead ok now that we have seen the heartbeat?

I hope you can answer my questions, 

Yours a paranoid wreck
Caroline xx


----------



## Kathryn

Hi Caroline,

I am sorry you have had such a frightening experience,but as Woppa says,a closed cervix & a heartbeat are great signs.

I had bleeding,red blood & lots of it,on 2 occasions,at about 10 wks,each time it took a week to stop completely-very scarey,but I am now 30wks +.Sometimes the hospitals can't find the reason for bleeding,they didn't with mine,but I was told that once a heartbeat has been seen,the chances of the baby surviving are 95%

I hope you are feeling better now & that it has stopped.I will keep everything crossed for you.
Love
Kathryn


----------



## Mel

Hi Caroline,

I am sorry you are going through this, myself and Tony have just been through this last week and it is very frightening but hold on in there girl, we have to believe they are snuggling in more. We have a heartbeat also so i am hoping that what the other girls say about once a heartbeat is seen its very good news is true.

Hold onto your dream hun, our bubs are here to stay and get plenty of rest.

Lots love and hugs

Mel

x x


----------



## peter

carolineholmes said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Sorry to bother you, but I have had a very frightening time of it lately, on Wednesday night I came home from work went to the toilet and alot of bright red blood came out, I was positive I had miscarried and my mum took me hysterically to the hospital, the hospital did an internal and advised the bleeding was clearing up and the cervix was still closed, and I had a scan in the morning and we seen the heartbeat and confirmed I was 6 weeks pregnant, they never gave me any reason for the bleeding though, I am still bleeding at times now not alot but I am still worried has I had a miscarriage in April.
> 
> Do you know why I might be bleeding?
> 
> It's impossible to say but it sounds as though you are OK despite it. Get plenty of rest and try not to worry.
> 
> What are the chances of the pregnancy going ahead ok now that we have seen the heartbeat?
> 
> The chances are good, good luck!!!!!
> 
> Peter
> I hope you can answer my questions,
> 
> Yours a paranoid wreck
> Caroline xx


----------



## carolineholmes

^group^ Hi everyone

I just wanted to thank you all for bringing a smile to my face and for reassuring me once again, if it wasn't for FF I would honestly be in an insane asylum by now .

Thank You
Caroline xx


----------

